# Linux Guides (Must Read)



## Gigacore (Jul 29, 2007)

*Fundamentals*
This course includes the history of Linux and what distinguishes Open Source Software from proprietary software. On the practical side students learn the fundamental commands and approach needed to start using Linux.

Download PDF
==================================================
*System Administration*
This courses teaches students how to install GNU/Linux. The courses uses the Debian distro as an example. Students install, create and manage user accounts, install new hardware, make backups and many other mission critical tasks a System Administrator would need to know.

Download PDF
==================================================
*Network Administration*
This course teaches the fundamentals of networking, what the TCP/IP protocol stack consists of and how the different layers of the network stack influence communication on a network. You will learn how Linux can be used as a router and the basic principles of digital encryption and digital signatures used to keep email secure. As well as how to set up secure connections between different Linux machines by using SSH.

Download PDF
==================================================
*Shell Scripting*
This course teaches students how to create shell scripts, the use of Regular expressions, file manipulation with sed, grep and awk and how to tie all this new knowledge into scripts that make using Linux so simple.

Download PDF
==================================================
*Internals*
This course is designed to help the student understand the inner workings of the Linux kernel. Often a good understanding of how the operating system manages hardware and other resources to do its work, will helps people solve problems and appreciate the work that goes into making a computer work.

Download PDF
==================================================
*Electives*
This course teaches students how to configure server serivices such as the Apache web server, the Squid Proxy server, the Bind name server ,Sendmail and Exim Mail servers are discussed. For those who want to know a little more than the average user.

Download PDF
==================================================
The above 5 Guides are included in _Digit's_ June 2007 DVD
==================================================
*Introduction to Linux - A Hands on Guide*
Many people still believe that learning Linux is difficult, or that only experts can understand how a Linux system works. Though there is a lot of free documentation available, the documentation is widely scattered on the Web, and often confusing, since it is usually oriented toward experienced UNIX or Linux users. Today, thanks to the advancements in development, Linux has grown in popularity both at home and at work. The goal of this guide is to show people of all ages that Linux can be simple and fun, and used for all kinds of purposes.

Download PDF
==================================================
*Ubuntu Linux Essentials*
Ubuntu Linux Essentials takes a step by step approach to installing, using and administering Ubuntu Linux.

Read Guide (Wiki)
==================================================
*The Easiest Linux Guide You'll Ever Read - an Introduction to Linux for Windows Users*
This is a 160-page book geared towards people who are competent with using Windows, who have never attempted to use Linux but are interested in giving it a try.

Download PDF
==================================================
*Getting Started With Fedora*
An Guide for a fedora newbie

Download PDF
==================================================
*Basic Steps to Running a Secure Fedora Linux Machine*
This guide helps to run fedora as smooth as silk.

Download PDF
==================================================
*Pocket Linux Guide*
A Guide to Pocket Linux... This is very interesting, must read!

Download PDF
==================================================
*Fedora 7 Installation Guide*
Fedora 7 Installation Guide ...for dummies

Download PDF
==================================================
*GNOME 2.14 Desktop System Administration Guide*
Download PDF
==================================================
*Linux Device Drivers 2nd Edition*
Linux Device Drivers is, on the surface, a book about writing device drivers for the Linux system. It should be an interesting source of information both for people who want to experiment with their computer and for technical programmers who face the need to deal with the inner levels of a Linux box.
Download PDF (ZIP) 
==================================================
*Linux Security for Beginners*
A linux security guide for dummies

Read Guide
==================================================
*Red Hat Linux 9 Red Hat Linux Customization Guide*
The Red Hat Linux Customization Guide is part of Red Hat’s growing commitment to provide useful
Download PDF
==================================================
*The Linux Cookbook - Tips and Techniques for Everyday Use*
Everyone know that Linux isn't difficult to use, especially when compared with other software and operating systems. What was needed was a guide to show people how to use it to get things done: "Oh, you want to do that? Here, type this." And that explains the premise of this book -- a hands-on guide to get things done on a Linux system.
_"I tried others but none showed me how to use Linux for daily use. That is where this book excels. It's packed with information that you can actually USE!"_

Read Guide
==================================================
*Ubuntu Desktop Guide*
A Official Ubuntu Desktop Guide

Download PDF
==================================================
*RedHat Guides*
x86 Installation Guide[
Getting Started Guide
Customization Guide
Reference Guide
Security Guide
System Administration Primer
Glossary
==================================================
Last Update: 05-08-2007
==================================================
*Test Driving Linux Mint Cassandra*
The final version of Linux Mint 3.0 (codename Cassandra) 

Download PDF
==================================================
*Mandriva Linux Inside*
"Mandriva Linux Inside "is a free electronic magazine , made by the Mandriva Linux Community.

Download PDF
==================================================
*The Solaris 10 Operating System*
A Official Guide from SUN

Download PDF
==================================================
*Solaris 10 Security*
Information was collected from Solaris 10 Community

Download PDF
==================================================
*LOOKING GLASS  (LG3D Live CD) Gude* ***** Must Read! *****
LG3D is based on Sun’s Looking Glass Project. Imagine this stunning 3D environment on your desktop—in less than two minutes. Just burn the CD and get going!

Download PDF
==================================================
*OpenOffice.org User Guide*
A basic guide to OpenOffice

Download PDF
==================================================
*OpenOffice.org 2.x... and beyond*
Fully featured Guide for 2.x and beyond.

Download PDF
==================================================
*Fedora Linux Essentials*
Fully featured Guide for 2.x and beyond.

Read Wiki
==================================================
*How to Install Compiz-Fusion on Ubuntu Studio*
This guide will help u to install Compiz-Fusion in Ubuntu 7.04 and older easily.
Download PDF
===================================================
*How to Install Compiz Fusion on Ubuntu Studio*
This guide will help u to install Compiz-Fusion in *Ubuntu Studio* easily.
Download PDF
===================================================
*Installing Ubuntu 7.10*
Installing Ubuntu 7.10. Gutsy Gibbon step-by-step installation guide with screenshots!
Download PDF
===================================================
*Upgrading your existing Ubuntu installation to Ubuntu 7.10*
You can only directly upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10 ("Gutsy Gibbon") from Ubuntu 7.04 ("Feisty Fawn")
Read Official Guide
===================================================
*openSUSE 10.3 GNOME Quick Start*
openSUSE 10.3 provides all the tools and resources you need for effective home computing and computing on the go. Using this Quick Start guide, you can easily start using suse!
Download PDF
====================================================
*And Few GOOD Books to kick start using LINUX!*

Beginners: Learn Linux (Linux Reviews)

Introduction to Linux

Start here to learn about Linux

Understanding the Linux Virtual Memory Manager

Linux Network Administrators Guide

====================================================
*Recent Update*
====================================================

*Gentoo is different*
Gentoo Linux is a source package based Linux system. It is very
different from the established commercial Linux distributions.
Download PDF

*Fedora FAQ*
A great unofficial website for frequently asked questions regarding fedora.
Visit Website

*Fedora 8 Tips & Tricks*
Another great guide that should answer most general questions about Fedora
Read Online..
*
Personal Fedora 9 Installation Guide*
This guide a _personal_ configuration of Fedora 9. This page is to provide some common installation tips that people may find useful. Keep in mind this works for _me_, so take care in doing proper backups to critical files whenever trying something. This guide was simultaneously authored testing a AMD64 Desktop running i386 (32-bit) Fedora and Intel DuoCore Laptop running x86_64 (64-bit) Fedora.
Read Online...

*Install Fedora 9 on PlayStation3*
This tutorial teaches how to install fedora 9 on your PlayStation3
Read Thread

*The Perfect Desktop - OpenSUSE 11 (GNOME) *
This tutorial shows how you can set up an OpenSUSE 11 desktop that is a full-fledged replacement for a Windows desktop, i.e. that has all the software that people need to do the things they do on their Windows desktops. The advantages are clear: you get a secure system without DRM restrictions that works even on old hardware, and the best thing is: all software comes free of charge.
Read Online...

*Novell Doc: OpenSUSE 11.0 - Complete Guide*
openSUSE 11.0 provides all the tools and resources you need for effective  home computing and computing on the go. It includes a complete, intuitive  Linux desktop with a Web browser, instant messenger, e-mail client, photo  catalog, word processor, spreadsheet, graphics tools, multimedia software,  games and more. Its office suite is 100-percent compatible with Microsoft  Office, and it also features the latest software for home networking,  wireless support, Web hosting, virtualization, application security and  software development.
Read Online

*Linux Mint 4.0 Daryna Installation Guide*
This installation guide teaches almost all aspects of installation issues and how to get it installed perfectly
Read on...
*
The Linux+FreeBSD mini-HOWTO*
This document describes how to use Linux and FreeBSD on the same system. It introduces FreeBSD and discusses how the two operating systems can cooperate, e.g. by sharing swap space. You should probably have some experience with Linux or FreeBSD and hard drive partitioning (fdisk) before you read this document. The tips herein are tested using FreeBSD 2.2.2, but they should be valid for newer versions as well. Do not hesitate to mail me if you have comments, questions or suggestions about this document. I would also like to hear from people who have experience using Linux together with NetBSD or OpenBSD.
Download PDF - Size: 41 KB
*
Official Arch Linux Install Guide*
This is the general user documentation for the Arch Linux distribution. It covers obtaining the necessary files, installing the distribution and setting up a basic, bootable system. Additionally, a short reference for the system layout and Arch-specific tools is supplied, i.e., the pacman package manager and the Arch Build System (ABS). 
Read Online.
*
Install and Configure Arch Linux with kdemod                                        *
This _guide_ will help you to install xorg and kdemod (a modularized,patched and optimized KDE for _Arch Linux_). I've also listed some commonly used..
Read Online
*
Arch Linux for DIY Users
*There's no dearth of Linux distributions for desktop users or even for running high availability servers. But if you are a do-it-yourself computer user, your choice of Linux distros is fairly limited. You can build Linux from scratch with Linux from Scratch or compile your own set of packages with Gentoo. But if you want a distro that teaches you the basics of Linux as you set it up; is well documented, lightweight, and zippy; and has a dependency-resolving packaging system, you need Arch Linux.
Read Online..

*Arch Linux Video Installation Guide*
A video installation guide on how to install arch linux for beginners.
Watch Video

*Zenwalk Linux Manual*
A complete official manual for Zenwalk Linux
Download PDF

=====================================================
                                      USE LINUX!
====================================================

*And Thanks for having a peek at my compilation.  This list will be updated ocassionally*

And new links can be suggested


----------



## Sykora (Jul 29, 2007)

This is awesome stuff you've got here, but I think the problem is that the people who are supposed to be reading this will shudder away from the sheer volume of literature that is available.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 29, 2007)

^yup.linux got more than enough documentation.what windows users who are trying linux needs/wants is a simple word explained guide.
I think *getgnulinux.org is good for them.and *tldp.org and other sites are there too.and for online support win/mac users needs to know about IRC chat.xchat-gnome is what i am using.
*Linux.com :: A beginner's guide to IRC*


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 29, 2007)

I think this must be moved to open source... can mods do it please?


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 29, 2007)

good one buddy


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 29, 2007)

^ Thanks


----------



## dtox (Jul 29, 2007)

thanks... very helpful


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 29, 2007)

^ welcome


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks a lot but this deserves a mention in open source section of forum atleast if it cant be moved there.


----------



## freakitude (Aug 3, 2007)

nice compilation.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the post .. 4 Stars given to the thread


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 3, 2007)

^^^ thanks guys


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 3, 2007)

Good work man.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 3, 2007)

great thread,  too gave 4 stars.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice work man, me too gave stars.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 3, 2007)

thats a nice compilation santosh


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 4, 2007)

^ thanks for giving stars guys, and thanks infra.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 5, 2007)

*- Updated - *


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 19, 2007)

EXCELLENT POST! I'm bookmarking this now so that I can download and read it one after the other as I finish.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks PhreakOutt!!


----------



## yrakesh78 (Sep 7, 2007)

very good post friend plz post some as for windows 2000 server plz


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 9, 2007)

^ hmm thanks... but i think it needs a seperate thread


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Sep 16, 2007)

thax buddy downloading all of these now onwards i am also busy reading  
 *tinyurl.com/3b4hz9


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

^ you are welcome


----------



## adi007 (Sep 19, 2007)

excellent work.i will use 'speaking notepad' software to read all these guides to me.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 23, 2007)

^ cool, but u can also use Adobe Reader's.... Read Out Loudly feature to read it for u 

*Updated*


----------



## praka123 (Sep 23, 2007)

u can use "festival" in Linux
Description: general multi-lingual speech synthesis system
 Festival offers a full text to speech system with various APIs, as well an
 environment for development and research of speech synthesis techniques. It
 includes a Scheme-based command interpreter.
 .
 Besides research into speech synthesis, festival is useful as a stand-alone
 speech synthesis program. It is capable of producing clearly understandable
 speech from text.
 .
  Homepage: <*www.festvox.org/packed/festival/>


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 24, 2007)

thanx


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 24, 2007)

thats cool prakash, thanks


----------



## vignesh (Oct 26, 2007)

Really good compilation.. I think it can be made a sticky in the opensource section


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

^ Mods have to think about it.......... they will do if they find this useful

Hope its useful


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 4, 2007)

((((((( Bump ))))))))

List *Updated* with:

Ubuntu *7.04 to 7.10* upgrade guide, Quick Start to *openSUSE 10.3* and more... See the First Post for full list.

- Giga


----------



## Garbage (Nov 4, 2007)

What a post dude !!! 

gr88888888888888 work !!

Keep it up! and THANKS !!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 4, 2007)

@ shirish, Thanks Buddy... ur encouragment, speeds me up...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 17, 2007)

((((((((((((((( *Updated*! ))))))))))))) - Books that helps u to start using linux


----------



## nvidia (Nov 17, 2007)

Awesome thread dude...
This will help linux beginners like me..


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 17, 2007)

^ lol.... u r welcome 

Everyone must to taste the power of linux


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

*Updated (Minor)*


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Giga  Will d/l these soon as I get that EVDO connection


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

^ lol.. ok


----------



## pratik03 (Jan 30, 2008)

System Administration section is very helpful for me

must be sticky in open source section


----------



## maddy_in65 (Jan 30, 2008)

Good work Giga.
This will help a lot for the newbie like me


----------



## subratabera (Feb 2, 2008)

That's really a nice colection of articles. 

Thanks.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

Cool Guide 
Thanks


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks so much Gigacore. I am out to re-fresh my very badly rusted Linux knowledge and these links will be truly helpful. 

Thanks also to Mehul for pointing out this thread to me


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks 
a great post !
this should be a sticky


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 24, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> I think this must be moved to open source... can mods do it please?



+1


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 24, 2008)

thank you guys. 

@ ayush, they wont


----------



## PcEnthu (Mar 14, 2008)

@Gigacore. Thanks for the well organized Linux guides.
BTW can u post some guides for XFCE users like me.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks for the compliments. I'll do it after few day, currently busy coz of exams


----------



## vandit (Mar 16, 2008)

wht a nice compilation dude.....!!!!! keep it up....!!!


----------



## Sreekuttan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks..good tutorials..

Thanks..good tutorials..


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 23, 2008)

Grt.... 

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 30, 2008)

*--- Updated ---*


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 30, 2008)

^zomg, this is missing the Zenwalk Manual.

*manual.zenwalk.org/manual_en.pdf


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 30, 2008)

^ thanks ray raven.. added it


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG. dude. its just just awesome.


----------



## bikdel (Aug 2, 2008)

Great work man. I dont need much of this for me myself but for so many morons(friends ) that I have who do not understand the flexibility, freedom of choice, user needs that linux provides.



> The Easiest Linux Guide You'll Ever Read - an Introduction to Linux for Windows Users
> This is a 160-page book geared towards people who are competent with using Windows, who have never attempted to use Linux but are interested in giving it a try.
> 
> *Download PDF*



BTW the above link isnt working. Gives a *Page Not Found* Error. Hope you fix it if its a glitch. 

I found this one which works: *www.letslearnlinux.com/suseblog/easiest_linux_guide_ever.pdf.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 27, 2008)

add this wiki - *dtil.info/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## Garbage (Aug 27, 2008)

mehulved said:


> add this wiki - *dtil.info/index.php/Main_Page


nice link mehul... Thanks...

Added to Bookmarks ..


----------



## Rahim (Mar 8, 2010)

Great Compilation!!!!


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Mar 9, 2010)

This is a pure resource. Must be thanked.


----------

